# Meat on a Hook



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

This is one I got the idea for when I found a couple of manikin torsos at a garage sale. My butcher shop kinda formed around the idea so they had to be in there.

Here's one cut the way I wanted it:








Cut the holes for the hooks:








The hooks:








Hanging:








I had to gorilla glue the chain links closed to withstand the weight of the torsos. The chain with hooks is the one available everywhere during halloween. Just added a bit more bloodyness to it.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Details:
















Made with liquid nails and small pieces of hose, tubing and pipes. 
Painted:
























I used the red fusion paint and when painted over a light color had the look of blood (when thick enough otherwise pink). I painted the inside red along with the cut areas and the hook holes. Then the outside with white plastic paint and krylon flesh colored paint over that with the hopes it will stick. I love the way they came out and enjoyed making them. I figured I'd share them and maybe give you guys some ideas as well. Happy hunting...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you planning on leaving them hollow, some great stuff inside would look awesome, and you could make it look like intestines. Just a thought. Nice work none the less!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's sort of what I was thinking. I would play around with great stuff and maybe corpsing them somehow to make them look less rigid. Maybe shred some shirts and bloody them up a bit. I'd also be tempted to leave a knife, rebar or something sticking in one. There's alot you can do with those. Looking good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the detail work you did for the arms and neck. Do you have something you could use for a spinal column for the lower back?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Gory, cool, but gory... An idea for an enchancement, paint over the "skin" color (too shiny anyhow) with the patterns of the muscles in the chest wall. Get a Grey's Anatomy from the local library.

Who leaves the skin on anyhow? You need that to whip up some good ol' fashion pork (people?) rind...

Remember, Soylent Green might be people, but it's finger-lickin' good!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy cow! That is awesome. I might try something like that. The detail is great.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. Love the detail of the neck and hook injuries.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I was content to leave them as is but now I will probably break out the great stuff, reference material and airbrush and do some more. Backbone can be used from those foam bones in a bag. Not much on the guts idea since these are supposed to be "ready to eat/cook". gonna do a false table that has another torso with the guts. And of course, it will be one of those with the live person that reaches for the kiddos...

Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

daBOOhouse said:


> Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I was content to leave them as is but now I will probably break out the great stuff, reference material and airbrush and do some more. Backbone can be used from those foam bones in a bag. Not much on the guts idea since these are supposed to be "ready to eat/cook". gonna do a false table that has another torso with the guts. And of course, it will be one of those with the live person that reaches for the kiddos...
> 
> Thanks again for the ideas.


 Meow,

Well they look great either way! But my vote would be for 'not' leaving them hollow. You don't really have to have guts hanging down if you don't want too, but I would try not to leave them hollow even it that means putting some stuffing inside so you can't see up into the chest.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Narsty


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you dont want to spend time on the guts, you can just shove fiberfill/pillow stuffing up there,leaving some trailing down and spray paint it red. Not perfect, but a time saver. Hot glue it in.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats Fab, I must make a note of how to do that


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That will put the shivers down the spines, theres just something about mutilated bodies hanging off of meat hooks that give people the creeps. I can't really understand why.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Icky, but awesome, lol


----------

